# Terrifying new symptom, very scared.



## ceecee (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi,

So i've been Dp'd for about a year and a half now and been having pretty bad health anxiety along with it. I've been to a bunch of doctors for all kinds of things but this last week i've had an mri to see if i have rheumatism in my lower back and a bloodtest to check in on a small infection i've been having. This is supposed to be my last round of examinations and then i've promised myself to let it go and just focus on therapy.

Awaiting all the results i've been okay but then a new symptom came up and i've been terrified ever since. 2 nights ago i randomly got a bout of numbness in the right side of my face. It moved around a bit from my mouth to my cheek to my jaw. I've always been very scared of diseases like MS and als so naturally i freaked out. It went away after a while until it happened again the next night. This time it kind of held on until the next day but i was also thinking about it a lot. I went to the doctor and she told me it's all anxiety and probably hyperventilation. She tested my face to see if the sensations were all intact and there was nothing wrong. So even though i feel numb, i apparently don't really experience loss of sensation. Usually I feel quite comforted. by my doctor but for some reason i can't let this go. I'm constantly doubting if i explained it well enough or whether or not she is taking me seriously. I try not to think about it but it won't go away fully after the second time it came up and when i think about it i just feel it even more.It just kind of varies in intensity. Sometimes it feels like a dentist anesthetic that's wearing off, other times it's just stiffness and tension in the corner of my upperlip or in my jaw. It feels weird sometimes when i eat and drink but i don't actually experience any trouble with it. I do have pretty bad tension in my right shoulder and neck which i think is also not helping my case.

I was just wondering if anyone experienced this and it it goes away at some point. I'm hoping that if someone can relate i can just find a way to finally let this one go. I really want to be able to leave this health anxiety behind so it can stop ruining my life.

If you could please be mindful of your words, i am really scared.

If you made it this far, thanks for reading. Hope you are all staying safe.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

It doesn't sound life threatening. It sounds like your symptoms would have to increase quite a bit to pose an immediate threat.

So, one of three things can happen. 1) It can simply go away. 2) It can stay the same and you might never have an explanation for it, but you

will adapt to it, normalize it, and get on with your life. 3) It can slowly worsen and become easier to diagnose and treat.

As meatloaf once famously said "2 out of 3 ain't bad". Worrying doesn't really contribute anything positive. Good luck.


----------



## ceecee (Sep 4, 2020)

forestx5 said:


> It doesn't sound life threatening. It sounds like your symptoms would have to increase quite a bit to pose an immediate threat.
> So, one of three things can happen. 1) It can simply go away. 2) It can stay the same and you might never have an explanation for it, but you
> will adapt to it, normalize it, and get on with your life. 3) It can slowly worsen and become easier to diagnose and treat.
> As meatloaf once famously said "2 out of 3 ain't bad". Worrying doesn't really contribute anything positive. Good luck.


Thank you for your response! You are definitely right. I just struggle immensely with seeing things so rationally. But I will sure try.

Good luck to you too and thanks for taking the time!


----------

